# XXX Craze...



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Hi All
I've seen nothing but rave reviews on XXX by Vapour Mountain and I've been looking for a fruity/minty juice. 
Question is, just how menthol is it? I don't want something that has an overpowering menthol taste but rather something that has a _coolness_ to it. 

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question it's a menthol juice... but for me the Litchi just bursts forth! It's menthol, Litchi and some other secret ingredients and you should get a bottle... if by some strange fate you don't like it you would be able to sell it in no time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hi All
> I've seen nothing but rave reviews on XXX by Vapour Mountain and I've been looking for a fruity/minty juice.
> Question is, just how menthol is it? I don't want something that has an overpowering menthol taste but rather something that has a _coolness_ to it.
> 
> Thanks


Firstly I would like to point out that XXX is not a craze, its a way of life!

Secondly it is beautifully well rounded, mostly a fruit vape, but just a touch of menthol to keep it fresh and cool. Imagine the white sands and calm blue oceans of Zanzibar, then loading that into your tank and vaping it. That's XXX.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stosta your description is way better than mine.. the only part you left out of the description was the hot chick in a very small bikini on a surfboard on the blue ocean.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Kaizer

I agree. It is a great juice and provides a welcome break from the usual desert vapes... Like a palette cleanser for me.

Great thing about ordering from VM is that you can customize your juice. Ask for higher VG or ask for higher percentage litchi - choice is yours. I personally buy a 100ml bottle of XXX and Litchi and just mix the two whenever I feel I need more litchi than menthol. Definitely a juice to keep in rotation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta your description is way better than mine.. the only part you left out of the description was the hot chick in a very small bikini on a surfboard on the blue ocean.



Here's VM XXX...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Here's VM XXX...
> 
> View attachment 56431



Oh yes please... it's Maria! She wants me so bad!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh yes please... it's Maria! She wants me so bad!


Is she aware of this Rob?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Is she aware of this Rob?



She is yes... we are friends on FB and we chat!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> She is yes... we are friends on FB and we chat!


 She said I was the only one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

I must be the only one who doesn't like XXX

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino

Kaizer said:


> I agree. It is a great juice and provides a welcome break from the usual desert vapes... Like a palette cleanser for me.
> 
> Great thing about ordering from VM is that you can customize your juice. Ask for higher VG or ask for higher percentage litchi - choice is yours. I personally buy a 100ml bottle of XXX and Litchi and just mix the two whenever I feel I need more litchi than menthol. Definitely a juice to keep in rotation.



This is how I dilute it as well tho I substitute litchi for berry blaze because sometimes the menthol is a bit much, depending on your build ofcourse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

@Stosta , where did you find that pic of me? and why is it on the Forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hi All
> I've seen nothing but rave reviews on XXX by Vapour Mountain and I've been looking for a fruity/minty juice.
> Question is, just how menthol is it? I don't want something that has an overpowering menthol taste but rather something that has a _coolness_ to it.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa 

To me the menthol in XXX is not very strong. But it is there. It is a cool and refreshing fruity vape.
(Disclaimer - I do like my menthol strong)
That said, its nowhere near being an overpowering menthol so dont worry about that.

The litchi is definitely the main feature but its a softer and milder flavoured litchi than the straight Litchi premium juice from VM. And there are other fruits in there. 

If you like fruity vapes I think you should definitely try XXX.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Chezzig said:


> @Stosta , where did you find that pic of me? and why is it on the Forum?


Haha! You sent it to me yesterday? Titled, "Please post on forum as reference to XXX".

Wait, this just took a turn for the worse!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't like XXX



You are the only one...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't like XXX


Yes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz

I hadn't tried XXX till I met @Stosta at the Pavillion one Saturday. We vaped it in a SubVOD (correct me if I'm wrong @Stosta) and I really enjoyed it.
The litchi came through on the inhale followed by a fresh coolness and litchi on the exhale.
I'm not one for menthol vapes of any kind but the setup Matt was running suited XXX perfectly.
I don't think I would enjoy it in a RDA though as it would be overpowering.

Just my 2c - but yeah I can agree, XXX is as good as they say it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Stosta said:


> Haha! You sent it to me yesterday? Titled, "Please post on forum as reference to XXX".
> 
> Wait, this just took a turn for the worse!


 I did, hence the title XXX  ( not meant to be used as a description for our most favourite juice ever made)

My reply could have been a lot worse... had to sensor hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Thanks all - I'm sold!
Is VM the only stockist or are there any other vendors selling it?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Stosta said:


> Here's VM XXX...
> 
> View attachment 56431


For this reason alone, I'm in!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Thanks all - I'm sold!
> Is VM the only stockist or are there any other vendors selling it?


 VM Makes XXX and was the only Vendor of VM Juices but I believe that other Vendors will now be stocking VM. Not sure when this will available at the other Vendors though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibo

For me XXX is the perfect balance of mint and fruit. I always turn to xxx to get away from the mundane dessert juices around.


----------



## Stosta

Chezzig said:


> I did, hence the title XXX  ( not meant to be used as a description for our most favourite juice ever made)
> 
> My reply could have been a lot worse... had to sensor hahaha.


At least I didn't post that OTHER picture!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Gibo said:


> For me XXX is the perfect balance of mint and fruit. I always turn to xxx to get away from the mundane dessert juices around.


This is the reason I'm looking for a fruity/minty juice. Getting a bit bored of the pastries and cereals.


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> I hadn't tried XXX till I met @Stosta at the Pavillion one Saturday. We vaped it in a SubVOD (correct me if I'm wrong @Stosta) and I really enjoyed it.
> The litchi came through on the inhale followed by a fresh coolness and litchi on the exhale.
> I'm not one for menthol vapes of any kind but the setup Matt was running suited XXX perfectly.
> I don't think I would enjoy it in a RDA though as it would be overpowering.
> 
> Just my 2c - but yeah I can agree, XXX is as good as they say it is.


Yep, that was in the Subvod, which mutes the flavour a little, but truly shines in the Subtank. But I agree that it is not for RDAs in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Juices will start appearing at Vendors all over the country from today (I think)... I know Vape King and Ohm my Ecig should have stock today.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vm-premium-at-your-local-vape-shop-soon.t24040/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Stosta said:


> At least I didn't post that OTHER picture!


OTHER picture? Please post......need more motivation.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Juices will start appearing at Vendors all over the country from today (I think)... I know Vape King and Ohm my Ecig should have stock today.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vm-premium-at-your-local-vape-shop-soon.t24040/


Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like XXX.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Rob Fisher said:


> I like XXX.
> View attachment 56443


Show off....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Greyz said:


> I don't think I would enjoy it in a RDA though as it would be overpowering.


What about the Crius and the Ijust2? That's all I have besides RDA's.


----------



## Greyz

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> What about the Crius and the Ijust2? That's all I have besides RDA's.



@Stosta has a Crius he might be better at answering that question. 
I havent vaped XXX in an iJust2 but I would suspect it to be similar to vaping it in the SubVOD.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> What about the Crius and the Ijust2? That's all I have besides RDA's.


It goes luverly in the Crius!


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Stosta said:


> It goes luverly in the Crius!


Cool - thanks
Just found out that VM is in Brackenfell and I work in Brackenfell - Hopefully I can organize a bottle today.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Cool - thanks
> Just found out that VM is in Brackenfell and I work in Brackenfell - Hopefully I can organize a bottle today.....


Now that we have given you some serious hype, I hope you enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Stosta said:


> Now that we have given you some serious hype, I hope you enjoy it!!!



Thanks man...


----------



## Spydro

So, the main topic is VM XXX, by mostly dirty old men that vie for gals in bikini's (and the gal from jburg in the bikini). I'd say that qualifies me to reply. 

I did not smoke menthol tobacco, actually hate the flavor of menthol. And I have always avoided fruit vapes as I learned early on about three years ago that they were not my thing. So passing on XXX was a given. Enter @Rob Fisher, a man we all admire and one I found walked a lot of the same paths in life that I did, shares a lot of same passions, and bowed to that when he pretty much insisted that I try it. He sent me a small sample (small at my insistence) of XXX, VM Tropical Ice, a Paulie's and Fogg's liquid. There will be more about the others another time, this is about XXX.

There was an air of trepidation as I tried the XXX for the first time. But almost immediately the wonderment of XXX took over and any doubts disappeared in clouds of rich vapor. Me, actually liking a fruity vape? Me actually not disliking the menthol flavor muted by the fruits? Me actually liking the two together very much? YES to all three, and the small sample was soon empty.

Any day now, maybe even as early as today a 100ml bottle of XXX should arrive from brother Rob. His second attempt at getting the 100ml to me. The first package was torn open and the XXX was not in it with the other four liquids he sent (also in large bottles). His persistence will prevail, and I have little doubt the 100ml of XXX will completely win me over to it like so many of you folks in SA.

VM XXX is at least a must try no matter what you "think" your personal tastes are. I'm the proof of that, the guy that most definitely didn't like fruity or menthol vapes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Stosta said:


> Now that we have given you some serious hype, I hope you enjoy it!!!


Unfortunately, I'll only be able to get it next week. I called them and was advised that they make each bottle to order so they don't keep any stock. 
Will just have to wait then.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Spydro said:


> So, the main topic is VM XXX, by mostly dirty old men that vie for gals in bikini's (and the gal from jburg in the bikini). I'd say that qualifies me to reply.
> 
> I did not smoke menthol tobacco, actually hate the flavor of menthol. And I have always avoided fruit vapes as I learned early on about three years ago that they were not my thing. So passing on XXX was a given. Enter @Rob Fisher, a man we all admire and one I found walked a lot of the same paths in life that I did, shares a lot of same passions, and bowed to that when he pretty much insisted that I try it. He sent me a small sample (small at my insistence) of XXX, Tropical Ice and two of Paulie's liquids. There will be more about the others another time, this is about XXX.
> 
> Their was an air of trepidation as I tried the XXX for the first time. But almost immediately the wonderment of XXX took over and any doubts disappeared in clouds of rich vapor. Me, actually liking a fruity vape? Me actually not disliking the menthol flavor muted by the fruits? Me actually liking the two together very much? YES to all three, and the small sample was soon empty.
> 
> Any day now, maybe even as early as today a 100ml bottle of XXX should arrive from brother Rob. His second attempt at getting the 100ml to me. The first package was torn open and the XXX was not in it with the other four liquids he sent (also in large bottles). His persistence will prevail, and I have little doubt the 100ml of XXX will completely win me over to it like so many of you folks in SA.
> 
> VM XXX is at least a must try no matter what you "think" your personal tastes are. I'm the proof of that, the guy that most definitely didn't like fruity or menthol vapes.


Thank you @Spydro 
I should have a bottle on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> So, the main topic is VM XXX, by mostly dirty old men that vie for gals in bikini's (and the gal from jburg in the bikini). I'd say that qualifies me to reply.
> 
> I did not smoke menthol tobacco, actually hate the flavor of menthol. And I have always avoided fruit vapes as I learned early on about three years ago that they were not my thing. So passing on XXX was a given. Enter @Rob Fisher, a man we all admire and one I found walked a lot of the same paths in life that I did, shares a lot of same passions, and bowed to that when he pretty much insisted that I try it. He sent me a small sample (small at my insistence) of XXX, VM Tropical Ice, a Paulie's and Fogg's liquid. There will be more about the others another time, this is about XXX.
> 
> Their was an air of trepidation as I tried the XXX for the first time. But almost immediately the wonderment of XXX took over and any doubts disappeared in clouds of rich vapor. Me, actually liking a fruity vape? Me actually not disliking the menthol flavor muted by the fruits? Me actually liking the two together very much? YES to all three, and the small sample was soon empty.
> 
> Any day now, maybe even as early as today a 100ml bottle of XXX should arrive from brother Rob. His second attempt at getting the 100ml to me. The first package was torn open and the XXX was not in it with the other four liquids he sent (also in large bottles). His persistence will prevail, and I have little doubt the 100ml of XXX will completely win me over to it like so many of you folks in SA.
> 
> VM XXX is at least a must try no matter what you "think" your personal tastes are. I'm the proof of that, the guy that most definitely didn't like fruity or menthol vapes.


@Oupa needs THIS review on his site!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/vapour-mountain/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/vapour-mountain/



Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I looooove XXX so much, this juice has a permanent home in my white Reo/'nuppin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

A HUGE HUGE thank you to @Oupa for arranging me a bottle of XXX at such short notice.
Can't wait to give it a vape.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

So, after a couple of vapes in the Ijust2.........new XXXer right here! 

This juice is the shiznizz man. 
Fruity, refreshing, cool & delicious. 

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Genosmate said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't like XXX


Oh hell no. Dont bring that stuff near me either lol...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I'm first and foremost a tobacco flavored vaper, but I fill at least one Reo bottle every second day with VM's XXX. I order every 3 months a couple of 100ml bottles, and its send with other stuff from Pretoria all the way to Tandragee.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> @Oupa needs THIS review on his site!



Thanks for the suggestion @Stosta, but I don't see that just my comments deserve anything special on his website. 
(At least I did edit to correct a fat finger typo and a no sleep for days spelling error.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Thanks again all and another thanks to @Oupa 
This juice is a refreshingly welcomed change of pace to the usual bakery-milkshake-creamy-cereal vapes I'm used to. 
I'm by no means swearing off my bakery-milkshake-creamy-cereal vapes but XXX is now officially part of my usual rotation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

So happy you got sorted and like the juice @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa 
Enjoy and thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> So, the main topic is VM XXX, by mostly dirty old men that vie for gals in bikini's (and the gal from jburg in the bikini). I'd say that qualifies me to reply.
> 
> I did not smoke menthol tobacco, actually hate the flavor of menthol. And I have always avoided fruit vapes as I learned early on about three years ago that they were not my thing. So passing on XXX was a given. Enter @Rob Fisher, a man we all admire and one I found walked a lot of the same paths in life that I did, shares a lot of same passions, and bowed to that when he pretty much insisted that I try it. He sent me a small sample (small at my insistence) of XXX, VM Tropical Ice, a Paulie's and Fogg's liquid. There will be more about the others another time, this is about XXX.
> 
> There was an air of trepidation as I tried the XXX for the first time. But almost immediately the wonderment of XXX took over and any doubts disappeared in clouds of rich vapor. Me, actually liking a fruity vape? Me actually not disliking the menthol flavor muted by the fruits? Me actually liking the two together very much? YES to all three, and the small sample was soon empty.
> 
> Any day now, maybe even as early as today a 100ml bottle of XXX should arrive from brother Rob. His second attempt at getting the 100ml to me. The first package was torn open and the XXX was not in it with the other four liquids he sent (also in large bottles). His persistence will prevail, and I have little doubt the 100ml of XXX will completely win me over to it like so many of you folks in SA.
> 
> VM XXX is at least a must try no matter what you "think" your personal tastes are. I'm the proof of that, the guy that most definitely didn't like fruity or menthol vapes.



That was so well explained @Spydro !
Loved that


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Silver said:


> So happy you got sorted and like the juice @SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa
> Enjoy and thanks for keeping us updated


Thanks man. 
Have a good weekend all..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

I'm just feeling sorry for the poor kid who forgets to type in the e- when searching for this juice to buy online

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

gertvanjoe said:


> I'm just feeling sorry for the poor kid who forgets to type in the e- when searching for this juice to buy online

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> View attachment 56525


I think what he meant was you will get very different results if you Google "XXX e-juice" as opposed to "XXX juice" - the latter option having more cleavage and no menthol

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Greyz said:


> I think what he meant was you will get very different results if you Google "XXX e-juice" as opposed to "XXX juice" - the latter option having more cleavage and no menthol


Aaaah - I get it.
I'm a good christian boy who has absolutely no clue about clandestine activities, hence that one went over my head.
"e-" to me means "E minor" with the option of a 7th.
Just kidding, is there a facepalm emoticon?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

gertvanjoe said:


> I'm just feeling sorry for the poor kid who forgets to type in the e- when searching for this juice to buy online


Now that @Greyz set me straight, why would you feel sorry? It's an awesome Google......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Now that @Greyz set me straight, why would you feel sorry? It's an awesome Google......



O no .... what have I unleashed ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

gertvanjoe said:


> O no .... what have I unleashed ....


You unleashed a "go-to" Google search for the blokes. Thank you!


----------



## gertvanjoe

fortunately by now we all know the direct URL of our favourite stockist of XXX so no more googling *phew*


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

gertvanjoe said:


> fortunately by now we all know the direct URL of our favourite stockist of XXX so no more googling *phew*


Ja, I've got a big problem with this juice. It's finished......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Ja, I've got a big problem with this juice. It's finished......


Now i must listen to Slipknot to get me through


----------



## Spydro

I recently got back from my mail place and the 100ml of VM XXX @Rob Fisher sent to me hasn't arrived yet.


----------

